# Push pole holder



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ever try to pole and fish at the same time? What do you do with your pole when you spot a fish? I always had to bend down and lay the pole down then stand up to find the fish and then cast. Even bigger problem when you re on the poling platform. Even bigger problem if you are fly fishing.

This was the solution for me. I use it in the yak and in the skiff.

I can't explain how to make these things without photos so I made a new one this morning and took photos of the process..

Material: 2" wide peel and stick VELCRO (~10" of each piece).. Nylon Fabric scraps.

First, make the piece with the belt loop. Fold the part shown in the middle and the blue area becomes your belt loop. Really work the adhesive into the blue nylon cloth then make sure the adhesive parts bond completely.









Here it is on the belt.









The flap portion (the part that wraps around the pole) has all of the adhesive side covered with fabric.









One end of the VELCRO is locked in (Loop side to hook side) on the underside of the belt.
The rest wraps around your pole/paddle then locks into the outside of the belt piece as shown below.









Ok, so I am using a mop handle instead or a paddle or push pole. 

This ain't rocket science.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool idea.....(BTW) I have a push pole for sale...PM me.


----------

